# [X] Ecran en veille qui se rallume

## spider312

Salut à tous

Je me décide enfin à poster pour un problème que j'ai depuis quelques mois, mais qui commence à devenir genant

En fait, c'est simple, quand mon écran passe en veille, au bout d'un temps aléatoire (jamais plus de quelques minutes) il se rallume, sans aucune interraction de ma part

Je n'avais pas ce problème quand j'utilisais e17, mais je n'ai pas souvenir de l'avoir eu tout de suite après ma migration vers gnome

La machine est un laptop avec une GeForce Go 6600

J'utilise la version stable de gnome, et instable des drivers nvidia, ainsi que la dernière version de beryl (mais qui n'est pas en cause, j'ai le même problème en remettant metacity)

J'ai normalement configuré mon Xorg pour qu'il éteigne l'écran au bout de 5 minutes (Option          "OffTime"       "5", Option          "DPMS"          "true") ce qui marchait très bien, mais j'ai l'impression que le forcing de gnome à outrepasser les réglages d'Xorg et ma gestion d'énergie "à l'ancienne" (acpid) entre en conflit avec ça

Au début, je grugeais le problème en relançant acpid (?!?) et en forçant plusieurs fois la mise en veille (xset dpms force off), mais depuis que je n'utilise plus acpid (gnome l'outrepasse avec son gnome-power-manager que je n'ai toujours pas trouvé comment virer proprement), ça n'est plus possible

Je vais continuer mes tests en désactivant la gestion via Xorg, et en essayant d'autres WM, mais j'aimerais bien que gnome me laisse gérer mon énergie comme je l'entend quand même

Bref, si un de vous a des idées, ou des astuces, je suis preneur

Au passage, si un de vous saurait comment désactiver le screensaver et le power manager de gnome, ça m'arrangerait pas mal aussi (je peux les virer de mes programmes au démarage, mais il les remets :/)

Merci d'avance

----------

## truc

ah... bah t'auras oser demander avant moi, j'ai jamais pris le temps! mais moi aussi ça fait quelque moi que ça fait ça, pourtant le veille marchait très bien avant avec les même paramètres.

C'est "chiant"! alors j'éteins mon écran, mais serais ravie de pouvoir résoudre l'affaire!

----------

## spider312

hmmm t'as du bol de pouvoir l'éteindre ...

Sinon, petit indice, j'ai désactivé DPMS dans xorg, et quand je force la mise en veille (xset dpms force off) l'écran devient bien tout noir (non pas éteint, mais allumé de pixels noirs), ça reste chiant, mais un peu moins

Bon, comme les essais représentent 10 minutes à attendre à chaque fois, j'ai pas vraiment eu l'occasion de faire grand chose d'autre, mais je continue mon investigation ...

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> C'est "chiant"! alors j'éteins mon écran, mais serais ravie de pouvoir résoudre l'affaire!

 

Ha, j'aurai pas cru  :Razz: 

----------

## truc

bah c'est mon coté féminin qui est resorti un peu là, C'était bien évidemment intentionnel, pour dire que le mâle que je suis s'enfou un peu de devoir éteindre l'écran, mais que au fond de moi, blahblahblah..   :Embarassed: 

Ca s'tient nan?  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si c'est le même problème mais j'ai constaté que si je mettais la config suivante :

```
Option "BlankTime"   "5"

Option "StandbyTime" "10"  

Option "OffTime"     "20"
```

L'écran se met en veille au bout de 10 min par contre il se rallume à la 20e minute. Si j'enleve l'option "Offtime" plus de problème. J'ai pas cherché plus loin vu que la veille marche correctement...

Peut être que ça fait pareil pour toi...

----------

## spider312

Ah, en effet, quand j'avais le problème, j'avais les 3 valeurs à "5", j'vais essayer de mettre que "StandbyTime" pour voir, j'vous tient au courant demain, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

Bon, en en mettant une seule, le problème est le même

Relancer acpid semble étrangement avoir un effet plutôt positif (c'est à dire qu'en insistant un peu j'arrive quand même à faire éteindre ce satané écran)

Bref, up ...

----------

## truc

salut:)

Bon bah, moi aussi problème inchangé, j'n'ai pas encore fait des masse de recherche (bah oui, comme l'écran est en veille j'suis pas devant le pc quoi:P) mais juste au cas où quelqu'un avait réussi à résoudre ce petit désagrément?  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

juste comme ça au hasard : peut-être un problème avec le triplet : gnome-power-manager/gnome-screensaver/acpid et peut-être un xscreensaver qui traine dans les parages. Le tout ne pousse pas dans dans la même direction?  :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

Je me souviens que quand mon dpms était configuré à moins de temps que gnome-screensaver, l'écran se rallumait quand gnome-screensaver se lancait sur mon pc... c'était plutot relou  :Smile:  ... p'tet quelque chose à voire avec votre problème

----------

## spider312

Alors je n'utilisais plus xscreensaver quand c'est arrivé, donc ça ne venait pas de ça, et il me semble que ça le faisait encore après que je sois passé à gnome-light pour être sûr qu'il ne réinstallerais pas gnome-power-manager (comme je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de le désactiver :/ )

A vrai dire, j'ai l'impression que ça le fait uniquement après que j'aie tente de basculer sur un TTY (opération qui forie lamentablement à cause des drivers nvidia ...) mais je ne peux rien affirmer, comme ça semble assez aléatoire, c'est dur d'être sûr, et je n'ai pas envie de me taper 15 reboot pour savoir, surtout que ces dernières semaines ça ne me l'a fait qu'une ou deux fois, donc quand même moins grave qu'avant, quand ça me le faisait systématiquement (mais c'est peut-être aussi la désinstallation de gnome-power-manager, ou d'autres paquets de gnome qui ne sont pas dans gnome-light ...)

Merci pour votre aide, si quelqu'un a une piste sérieuse, je suis prenneur, plus par curiosité qu'autre chose ...

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> être sûr qu'il ne réinstallerais pas gnome-power-manager (comme je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de le désactiver :/ ) 

 

killall gnome-power-manager, et tu fais en sorte qu'il ne soit pas lancer au démarrage (va dans les préférences).

----------

## spider312

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   être sûr qu'il ne réinstallerais pas gnome-power-manager (comme je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de le désactiver :/ )  et tu fais en sorte qu'il ne soit pas lancer au démarrage (va dans les préférences).

 C'est ça que j'ai pas trouvé, le seul endroit ou ça se configure c'est dans les sessions, et si je le vire, il se remet tout seul au lancement de gnome suivant

----------

## Mickael

Tu vas dans Sessions. EDIT : il se remet car tu enregistres surement ta session à chaque fois. Donc tu le tue, tu vas dans préférences sessions, tu regardes ce qui est lancé au démarrage et hop le tour est joué

----------

## spider312

Ok merci, mais je l'ai de toute façon désinstallé

----------

## truc

bon, et bien, je n'ai pas de screensavers d'installé, ou gnome_power machin non plus, par contre j'ai fait une légère avancée!

```
    Option           "DPMS" "0"
```

J'l'ai mis à 'zero' ce matin, et en fait, l'écran se s'éteint pas, par contre, ça passe normalement à l'écran noir passé les 10min, et ça ne change pas jusqu'à ce que je rebouge clavier|souris (donc je n'ai plus le problem initial de l'écran qui s'allume et s'éteint, j'ai juste un écran noir constant (oui je sais ça fait deux fois que je le dis, mais je veux être clair...))

----------

